# new clarksville speed way in progress



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

sadly my garage burned to the ground in mid november and all was lost including clarksville speed way. the good news is the garage has been rebuilt and clarksville speed way is almost done. the table and track is built and i am in the progress of live wireing the track. will post some pics soon.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Glad the garage has already been rebuilt. Tell us, is clarksville speed way going to be the same configuration or are you planing any modifications?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

That would totally bum me out to the point of crying. You would have to look on the bright side and think "If I have to do it again, what would I do different this time?". Glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lolagt said:


> sadly my garage burned to the ground in mid november and all was lost including clarksville speed way. the good news is the garage has been rebuilt and clarksville speed way is almost done. the table and track is built *and i am in the progress of live wireing the track*. will post some pics soon.


Wire it so the garage doesn't burn down this time. :freak:

J/K - Have fun with the new speed-drome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Did you loose any slot cars? Be happy to send you some ?


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

the track is goeing to be about the same lay out but with a few curves changed around. i used tomy track the first time but im useing tyco this time thanks to all my freinds the track was donated. i lost arond 100 csrs but ive just about got every thing i need now . i bought a ex racer out i just got to tweek all the cars to my likeing but thanks any way. i cant wait to get the track up and running.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lolagt said:


> the track is goeing to be about the same lay out but with a few curves changed around. i used tomy track the first time but im useing tyco this time thanks to all my freinds the track was donated. i lost arond 100 csrs but ive just about got every thing i need now . i bought a ex racer out i just got to tweek all the cars to my likeing but thanks any way. i cant wait to get the track up and running.


lolagt,i send my best wishes from canada,sorry to hear about that loss!100 cars???i am lucky if i can throw together a dozen runners!i have lost collections before however and understand it can really tug the old heartstrings!good luck with your new layout,and it's really nice to hear yer buddies donated track!that's what friends are for,eh?keep it in the slot,and all the best for the new year!neil


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's a drastic way to go about getting a new track isn't it?  Can't wait to see the pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

